# Not to update libimg-1.4.2



## Briseida (Apr 14, 2015)

Good be late:

 I am installing some packages with pkg have the version of pkg 1.4.12. To the moment to install the package of libimg it shows me that the pkg I have the version 1.4.2 but that wing was updating his version 1.4.2.1. There is some way of indicating him that I should not get up-to-date? I need to have the version libimg-1.4.2


----------

